# Photos of Midnight Purple GTR's.



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Come on people...............post up some Midnight Purple BCNR33 photo's. Looking for some ideas for my MNP BCNR33.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Get your own ideas:chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Daniel Gray said:


> Come on people...............post up some Midnight Purple BCNR33 photo's. Looking for some ideas for my MNP BCNR33.


Have you tried looking in the photos section lol


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Check my Rb30 out in the for sale section, midnight purple


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Haha. Yeah, I dont mean copy. For example, I want a front number plate relocation kit to locate it to the Nearside. Just little ideas like that. I also wondered about a Series 3 front splitter. I dont mean bodykits and the like, just to tidy up and change the front a little. 

I'm also trying to see what carbon body panels look like on a half standard looking MNP BCNR33. I dont want to go buying carbon body panels and them not stand out very well against the MNP. Hence why I was looking to swap for a silver GTR. Or LM blue.

Thanks for the help and comments.


----------



## J_Z (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd love to post pics of my newly purchased mnp R33, but i gotta amass 10 more posts...oh well, 9 more to go


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just copy mine.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

god i need a MNP33 in my life lol


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The two most recent I have and these are a year old (and a bit crap iphone jobbies)!...

















I didnt take this but it's my bay...









.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Plety here if it helps (will take you a while - but worth it )...
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128107-best-looking-r33-gtr-pictures-collection.html


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy CRAP Mook and Alex. VERY nice looking GTR's. I would REALLY like a Series 3 front splitter or a Trust item, but I don't know where to get the Trust splitter. I wondered about a carbon fibre Trust front splitter but don't know if the carbon will stick out much. I would like the carbon to stick out and be notice-able.


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

I also need Ganador mirrors!!!!


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

whats the color code of mid night purple?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

LP2 is the colour code


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

One from earlier today!


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooooo very nice!!! BBS's on a MNP GTR look thee dogs danglies! MNP is such a nice colour but does carbon fibre stand out on it well or not? Decsions decisions.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

That will be a yes then. In a way its better on a MNP GTR because its not too in your face but its notice-able enough to look nice. Thank you for that photos guys, keep them coming if you can. Daniel.


----------

